# Kel-Tec KSG



## lrs143 (Jun 11, 2012)

Has anyone put their hands on one of these? Seriously thinking about adding a shotgun and this I think might be a contender.
http://www.keltecweapons.com/ksg/ 
Review - http://www.gunsamerica.com/blog/kel-tec-ksg-15-round-shotgun-range-report/


----------



## Etype (Jun 11, 2012)

It seems pretty sweet. I've checked them out a lot online but never touched one or known someone who has.


----------



## CDG (Jun 11, 2012)

Etype said:


> It seems pretty sweet. I've checked them out a lot online but never touched one or known someone who has.


 
That's ok.  You'll find a nice slutty girl willing to give it up one of these days.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 12, 2012)

Kel-tec makes an incredibly well designed and exquisitely machined doorstop. 

I haven't had a chance to play with the shotgun.


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yeah, I'm not interested in any of their other items, just the shotgun.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 14, 2012)

Saw one of these in a local gun shop, they're selling them for $2300


----------



## lrs143 (Jun 14, 2012)

That's insane, the MSRP is $880 I think. They're selling them, or trying to sell them?


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 14, 2012)

They are moving them for that price.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 14, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> They are moving them for that price.


 
Wow.


----------



## dknob (Jun 27, 2012)

Good luck finding one. You have a better chance of finding a tiger striped unicorn riding a velociraptor.


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2012)

policemedic said:


> Kel-tec makes an incredibly well designed and exquisitely machined doorstop.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play with the shotgun.


I have a 9mm Kel Tec P-11.  Holds 45-inch groups at 10 yards with a bench rest.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 28, 2012)

JBS said:


> I have a 9mm Kel Tec P-11. Holds 45-inch groups at 10 yards with a bench rest.


 
Do you mean 0.45 inch or forty-five inches?


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2012)

LOL, I mean it shoots like shit.


----------



## Etype (Jun 28, 2012)

JBS said:


> LOL, I mean it shoots like shit.


Did you expect it not to?


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2012)

Does anyone remember what the reputation for Toyota was in the 1980's?  It was terrible.  Today, it's one of the top cars in reliability and workmanship.  Beginning with the Camry it is now routine to see Toyotas driving with 300,000 miles on the odometer.

All I'm saying is maybe this is Kel Tec's "Toyota" moment, with this shotgun serving as their Camry.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 28, 2012)

JBS said:


> LOL, I mean it shoots like shit.


 
That's what I thought...sorry, can't get out of first gear today.:ehh:


----------



## JBS (Jun 28, 2012)

Etype said:


> Did you expect it not to?


Negative.  I knew their reputation, but for the price and for the size, it wasn't a terrible deal.  Just best employed at 1 meter.


----------



## Etype (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeah, my wife has one.  Its good if you need something really small.


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2012)

JBS said:


> Holds 45-inch groups at 10 yards with a bench rest.


 
That sounds like my last trip to the range only I couldn't blame it on the gun.


----------



## JBS (Jul 11, 2012)

The KSG in action (volume warning):


----------

